# [PC-BSD] Calibre not recognising prs 600 reader



## sedge (Jan 23, 2012)

I am using PC-BSD 9.0 
I installed the PBI for Calibre and it would not recognise my PRS-600 reader.

Removed the PBI and installed the package *pkg_add -r calibre*.

E-Reader appears in the toolbar a right click on a book gives the option "add to device"  Clicking on this gives the option "add to main memory" clicking on this gives the following


```
Error communicating with device
'NoneType' object has no attribute 'endswith'
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "/usr/local/lib/calibre/calibre/gui2/device.py", line 81, in run
self.result = self.func(*self.args, **self.kwargs)
File "/usr/local/lib/calibre/calibre/gui2/device.py", line 405, in _upload_books
metadata=metadata, end_session=False)
File "/usr/local/lib/calibre/calibre/devices/usbms/driver.py", line 252, in upload_books
path = self._sanity_check(on_card, files)
File "/usr/local/lib/calibre/calibre/devices/usbms/device.py", line 994, in _sanity_check
in candidates]
File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/posixpath.py", line 68, in join
elif path == '' or path.endswith('/'):
AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'endswith'
```

Trying to convert a book from PDF to Epub  gives


```
Error Conversion error
Convert book 1 of 1 (Dune Genesis by Frank Herbert)
Resolved conversion options
calibre version: 0.8.26
{'asciiize': False,
'author_sort': None,
'authors': None,
'base_font_size': 0.0,
'book_producer': None,
'change_justification': u'original',
'chapter': u"//*[((name()='h1' or name()='h2') and re:test(.,
 'chapter|book|section|part|prologue|epilogue\\s+', 'i')) or @class = 'chapter']",
'chapter_mark': u'pagebreak',
'comments': None,
'cover': '/tmp/calibre_0.8.26_tmp_ekXGc1/gtQhc7.jpeg',
'debug_pipeline': None,
'dehyphenate': True,
'delete_blank_paragraphs': True,
'disable_font_rescaling': False,
'dont_split_on_page_breaks': False,
'duplicate_links_in_toc': False,
'enable_heuristics': False,
'epub_flatten': False,
'extra_css': None,
'extract_to': None,
'fix_indents': True,
'flow_size': 260,
'font_size_mapping': None,
'format_scene_breaks': True,
'html_unwrap_factor': 0.4,
'input_encoding': None,
'input_profile': <calibre.customize.profiles.InputProfile object at 0x801b34390>,
'insert_blank_line': False,
'insert_blank_line_size': 0.5,
'insert_metadata': False,
'isbn': None,
'italicize_common_cases': True,
'keep_ligatures': False,
'language': None,
'level1_toc': None,
'level2_toc': None,
'level3_toc': None,
'line_height': 0.0,
'linearize_tables': False,
'margin_bottom': 5.0,
'margin_left': 5.0,
'margin_right': 5.0,
'margin_top': 5.0,
'markup_chapter_headings': True,
'max_toc_links': 50,
'minimum_line_height': 120.0,
'new_pdf_engine': False,
'no_chapters_in_toc': False,
'no_default_epub_cover': False,
'no_images': False,
'no_inline_navbars': False,
'no_svg_cover': False,
'output_profile': <calibre.customize.profiles.SonyReaderOutput object at 0x801b34c50>,
'page_breaks_before': u"//*[name()='h1' or name()='h2']",
'prefer_metadata_cover': False,
'preserve_cover_aspect_ratio': False,
'pretty_print': True,
'pubdate': None,
'publisher': None,
'rating': None,
'read_metadata_from_opf': '/tmp/calibre_0.8.26_tmp_ekXGc1/TDEfxM.opf',
'remove_fake_margins': True,
'remove_first_image': False,
'remove_paragraph_spacing': False,
'remove_paragraph_spacing_indent_size': 1.5,
'renumber_headings': True,
'replace_scene_breaks': u'',
'series': None,
'series_index': None,
'smarten_punctuation': False,
'sr1_replace': None,
'sr1_search': None,
'sr2_replace': None,
'sr2_search': None,
'sr3_replace': None,
'sr3_search': None,
'tags': None,
'timestamp': None,
'title': None,
'title_sort': None,
'toc_filter': None,
'toc_threshold': 6,
'unsmarten_punctuation': False,
'unwrap_factor': 0.45,
'unwrap_lines': True,
'use_auto_toc': False,
'verbose': 2}
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "/usr/local/bin/calibre-parallel", line 19, in <module>
sys.exit(main())
File "/usr/local/lib/calibre/calibre/utils/ipc/worker.py", line 187, in main
result = func(*args, **kwargs)
File "/usr/local/lib/calibre/calibre/gui2/convert/gui_conversion.py", line 31, in gui_convert_override
override_input_metadata=True)
File "/usr/local/lib/calibre/calibre/gui2/convert/gui_conversion.py", line 25, in gui_convert
plumber.run()
File "/usr/local/lib/calibre/calibre/ebooks/conversion/plumber.py", line 909, in run
import cssutils, logging
ImportError: No module named cssutils
```
Have not tried the port.

Calibre and the PRS-600 worked fine at the start of  8.2 then stopped, but I thought it was something I had done while experimenting with portsnap and portmanager.
Ken


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 23, 2012)

This is not a PC-BSD forum.

Topics about *PC-BSD* | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD

You did ask this at the PC-BSD forums _first_, I assume? Can you provide a link to the topic there?


----------



## sedge (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi

I did and the only suggestion was to format the reader as Fat 32 and to try again.
I posted here in case it was a pkg/port problem.

How do I provide a link to my PC-BSD post?

Ken


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 23, 2012)

Like this, I guess: http://forums.pcbsd.org/showthread.php?t=15983


----------

